# Lessors?



## BIG FOOT (Oct 17, 2002)

Can someone tell me on average what time in october the lessors migrate the heaviest threw North Dakota. Looking to plan my weeks for next year and want to try to hit at the peak time. Thanks


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

normally i would say the middle of october but for some reason they're not bothering to show up in big numbers this year?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

We were up in the northern part of the state and the lessors are starting to move in. I say 75% of the birds I saw were lessors. I haven't heard of any big concentrations along the river though. The snows are also starting to move in some. The mallards are also on the move.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Good numbers of lessors building on the River south of garrison dam.
Could not get out today. Will try scouting rommorw.

Dean


----------



## 11-87REMY (Oct 22, 2002)

Lessors at Coleharbor and quite a few for sure!
Hear tell that 80+ miles north of there that the mother load is on the way south!
Shot limits of Lessors last friday and saturday. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hunted this morning, had thousands of lessors check out the decoys but didnt want into my snow goose spread,, figures. The area I have been huntng is almost froze solid, big water is even froze over, exept for where the birds are roosting.


----------

